# One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned



## sowmya Narayana (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi All,

When I plug in pen drive or digital camera cable to USB port, I am getting a pop up message *"One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned. and windows does not 
recognize it."*.
I have tried all the below options but still it's not working.
1. Restarting the system.
2. Uninstalling all the ports.
3. Updating Device driver.

I am facing this problem from very long time. This is happening in Toshiba Laptop. Please let me know if any one has resolved this problem.

Thank you,
Sowmya


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF is this a problem with one usb port or all


----------



## sowmya Narayana (Apr 22, 2009)

It's the problem with all the USB port.


----------



## sowmya Narayana (Apr 22, 2009)

I am facing this problem with all the USB ports.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi you can try going to device manager universal serial bus controllers and delete them then reboot your comp windows will reinstall alternately you can click on the little + to expand the view and see if there are any of the drivers in there with a yellow ! or red x against it and delete that and reboot


----------



## sowmya Narayana (Apr 22, 2009)

I tried deleting universal serial bus controllers from device manager and then rebooting laptop but still I face the same problem. 
Please let me know any other solution.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi for the camera was there any software/driver to install this just a thought at this point


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Check the Bios to be certain the USB ports are enabled. 
My only advice would be to try a Repair Install if you're using XP. If you're using Vista, try a Vista Recovery Disc.
http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/


----------



## sowmya Narayana (Apr 22, 2009)

Is their any other option other than installing windows vista recovery. 

In case if we have to install windows vista recovery from below link http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/ link 
It's given two links to downloads which of the below links to use for installing windows vista recovery.

Windows Vista 32-Bit (x86) Recovery Disc Torrent

Windows Vista 64-Bit (x64) Recovery Disc Torrent

USB ports are not been identified is due to Windows Vista software problem or due to Toshiba Laptop problem.


----------

